# Vertigo



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Anyone have any suggestions on how to avoid or alleviate vertigo (as opposed to dizziness) once you've got it? I woke up on my right side this morning, when usually I sleep on my left, and have vertigo. A few weeks ago I got up from my desk chair after doing some studying and had vertigo for a few days. So far all I've managed to figure out is that sitting absolutely still is my best bet







But that's impractical and boring!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, gosh I'm sorry to hear that you have vertigo. I went through a bout of it over the past 4 months and finally it's almost over. The only thing that I could do is take meds for it to help with the vertigo and nausea. Drink ginger tea or bay leaf tea for the nausea. Have you had your ears checked to see what is causing the vertigo? Or is it something that you have on a regular basis with your CFS? I know that they were checking for inner ear problems and ear diseases for me.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My wife had a bad case of it this past year. It seems there are some particles that normally sit in a certain part of the ear. If they get dislodged vertigo will happen. An ear nose and throat specialist showed her a specific set of head manipulations that allow the particles to be deposited where they belong. If you are interested I will ask her for the name of the manouver. (She's out at the moment.)Mark


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Weener, how did you survive four months of it?!







I used to get it much more frequently, but not continuously thank goodness. It does seem to be part of the M.E./CFS for me, although I seem to have developed a cold so maybe that's contributing. What medication did you take? Thanks for the bay leaf tea suggestion - I usually drink ginger but have run out, so I'm trying the bay leaf tea right now.Mark, thanks for your comments, it would be good if you could ask your wife about those manipulations. I see my ENT for sinusitis in about 5 months so I will ask him about vertigo too. Thanks both.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, how did the bay leaf tea work out. I have to admit that I wasn't able to keep it down with all the vertigo and nausea. My SIL recommended it to me. I didn't handle the vertigo well. I spent most of my days either laying down or sleeping. Car rides were definitely out, so I would go for short walks around the house. The medicine that my doctor put me on is called Bonamine. It did help with the nausea and allowed me keep my food down.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Susan,The manouever is called Eppley's Manouever. This site was very helpful for Mariann http://www.vestibular.org/ Good luck,Mark


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Weener, I'm not sure what effect the bay leaf tea had, maybe helped a little? I'll try it again sometime. Is your vertigo more manageable now weener? Mark, thank you for that link, I'll have a look at that now.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, the vertigo is much better now. I'm able to drive again and I can keep food down. I do still have the occasional bad day, where I feel off balance. How are you managing your vertigo?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi again weener, I'm glad yours is abating. Mine definately seems to be acute - i.e. short-lived, thank goodness. This bout is passing, hardly any now - must have been to do with the cold. I do have dizziness and unsteadiness all the time, but it's not like the vertigo. Thanks for asking.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Glad to hear that, Susan.


----------

